# Food for the plane



## calgal (Apr 12, 2006)

Since the airlines stopped serving hot food, I have been carrying on my meals. Best one so far was lo mein noodles from NYC, in a fragrant sauce that stank up the whole coach cabin. (I don't think people minded, perhaps a little envious, though.) I was wondering what other folks bring on board the plane to eat. 
How about for kids?


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 12, 2006)

We generally bring a tube of Pringles potato chips with us. Sometimes some beef jerky. Most flights for us are under 3 hours so we can survive off our fat for that long.


----------



## Hoc (Apr 12, 2006)

Sometimes I bring trail mix and/or a banana.  If it's a long flight, I will try to stop and get a sandwich.  Often there's no time and I just buy some kind of sandwich at the airport.

In addition, I often get upgraded to first class and then they usually serve some kind of food.  But I don't know whether the upgrade will clear until a few minutes before I board, so I have to bring something that will last the entire flight and into my trip if I get upgraded.  Hence, the trail mix/banana combo.

Once, however, I was able to bring my favorite sandwich from Katella Deli -- Corned Beef, Salami, Swiss Cheese on Rye with Russian Dressing, and coleslaw on the side.  Yumm!


----------



## sunshine (Apr 12, 2006)

Last year on our very looong flight to Hawaii we took 12" subs from Subway and snacks. Worked out great! Most others on the plane didn't bring anything and seemed to be quite envious!
On our shorter jaunt to Cayman I think I'll take some donuts for morning and some munchies for snacks. Plan to have a late lunch/ early dinner BEACHFRONT when we get there!

Shirley


----------



## Keitht (Apr 12, 2006)

calgal said:
			
		

> Since the airlines stopped serving hot food, I have been carrying on my meals. Best one so far was lo mein noodles from NYC, in a fragrant sauce that stank up the whole coach cabin. (I don't think people minded, perhaps a little envious, though.) I was wondering what other folks bring on board the plane to eat.
> How about for kids?



As calgal has pointed out, taking strong smelling food onto a plane is not a good idea.  I would be most surprised if "nobody minded".  I would suspect they either couldn't work out what had died   or thought it was pointless to complain after the event.
Sandwiches, donuts or other munchies should do the trick.  For sandwiches I would also try to avoid overload of mayo or similar.  That stuff escapes all over the place


----------



## Carolinian (Apr 12, 2006)

Fortunately they still serve food on flights across the pond, and for the connecitng domestic flights, I grab something at the airport.  I find that more convenient than eating on the plane.  The European legacy carriers still generally serve food (and often free alcohol as well) in coach on the intra-Europe legs.


----------



## RonaldCol (Apr 12, 2006)

We bring salads with the dressing added in. No odors, no need to heat it up. The packaging is from the carry out containers we specifically save for the purpose of use and disposal on the plane. Gets another use out of the throw away packaging.


----------



## labguides (Apr 12, 2006)

I always travel with a PBJ.  It lasts forever, has no odor and is easily eaten.   It may not be gourmet food, but is most certainly fills a hungry tummy.


----------



## labguides (Apr 12, 2006)

When flying United Business LAX- SAV, will a meal be served? I'm sure nothing will be served IAD- SAV, but wondered about the LAX-IAD leg.

I checked online and it says salads/entree served in BusinessSM (what is SM)?


----------



## Luanne (Apr 12, 2006)

If we have time we usually stop and get deli sandwiches and chips to bring on the plane.  I've also brought salads, and one time I brought sushi.


----------



## clevergirl (Apr 12, 2006)

If I have time, I'll run to Costco and pick up a prepared chicken or shrimp or greek salad. They are big enough for my hubby and I to share one. I like to drink herb tea, so I refill a sport sized water bottle with mint tea for the flight. Occasionally, I'll bring cheese sticks and trail mix for snacks. I think we have been eating better since "bring your own" became a necessity!


----------



## tashamen (Apr 13, 2006)

*PBJ does have an odor*



			
				labguides said:
			
		

> I always travel with a PBJ.  It lasts forever, has no odor.



 Don't take this the wrong way as I know most Americans love it, but peanut butter is definitely one thing that I think has a very strong and not very good smell (or taste).  I grew up in Europe and managed to avoid this awful food most of my life!

But its odor isn't nearly as bad as hot boiled cabbage, which we had to smell on a bus trip from Albany to New York about 20 years ago - even thinking about it makes me cringe...


----------



## dive-in (Apr 13, 2006)

For early morning flights I take a Tupperware bowl, plastic spoon, and a packet of instant oatmeal.  Then I get some hot water from the flight attendant, mix and eat.


----------



## timeos2 (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: Food for the plane - be careful out there*



			
				Keitht said:
			
		

> As calgal has pointed out, taking strong smelling food onto a plane is not a good idea.  I would be most surprised if "nobody minded".  I would suspect they either couldn't work out what had died   or thought it was pointless to complain after the event.
> Sandwiches, donuts or other munchies should do the trick.  For sandwiches I would also try to avoid overload of mayo or similar.  That stuff escapes all over the place


My sister inlaw once brought some type of fish sandwich on the plane with her on a flight to Arizona.  I have no idea what it was but when she opened that thing the smell was enough to gag a maggot and I was two seats & an aisle away!  The poor people closer where turning green. I try to remember that feeling and not bring anything too aromatic on a plane to consume.


----------



## shagnut (Apr 13, 2006)

I usually try to grab something at the airport, but always have snacks in Kelli's backback. The peanut butter and jelly sandwich just brought back a funny story.  One time on the tradewinds cruise club I didn't like what they fixed for supper so she gave me some peanut butter which I spread on French Bread. I thought the couple from Germany were going to barf. I had no idea that their food tasts would not include peanut butter. I offered them some, (just to try) and they rapidly refused!! shaggy


----------



## Strong1 (Apr 13, 2006)

In my previous job, I spent 4 years flying almost every day for work. I learned to always have food and bottled water in my backpack.  You just never know when you are going to eat, how long a delay you face and what type of food will be available in the airports.

My favourites:
Crusty french baguette smeared with a soft cheese like brie and some fresh basil leaves.  All ingredients readily available in most grocery stores.  All you need is a plastic knife to put it together, so you can prepare this on the road for your trip home.  Travels well, "non-juicy", tastes great and doesn't smell.  You can add tomato slices, but they can get soggy.  You can also add a few slices of genoa salami or proscuitto - yum!

I also like those long tubes of nuts you can buy in Walmart, Target, etc for 99 cents or 2 for a dollar.  You can get mixed, peanuts, cashews, etc.  A good source of protein, small and easy/non-messy to eat.

Chips don't work unless you have Pringles, but the can is kind of big and takes up too much space for me - but definitely would carry those if travelling with kids.

Also, Crystal Light makes these tiny little pouches of flavouring that you can add to a bottle of water to turn it into a flavoured drink.  They are great to add variety and sugar-free.  You can always find a bottle of water in the airport to add it to.

Enjoy!
Colleen


----------



## Hoc (Apr 13, 2006)

Strong1 said:
			
		

> Travels well, "non-juicy", tastes great and doesn't smell.



Brie has a horrid smell to me, and quite strong, as well.  Smells like mold.  Also, there are people with nut allergies who would have some real problems with peanut butter.

In other words, what you bring on the plane to eat is a matter of personal taste, and bringing something that you think doesn't have "a strong smell" might very well seem that way only to you.  Others might be quite revulsed by the smell of the "non-strong-smelling" food you brought.  So bring what you like to eat, and just realize that you can't control others' reactions to your food.


----------



## JeffV (Apr 13, 2006)

Don't judge all Germans by that couple. They were probably food snobs, many Germans love peanut butter.  One of my son's little friends always asked for it when she came to our house to visit.


			
				shagnut said:
			
		

> I usually try to grab something at the airport, but always have snacks in Kelli's backback. The peanut butter and jelly sandwich just brought back a funny story.  One time on the tradewinds cruise club I didn't like what they fixed for supper so she gave me some peanut butter which I spread on French Bread. I thought the couple from Germany were going to barf. I had no idea that their food tasts would not include peanut butter. I offered them some, (just to try) and they rapidly refused!! shaggy


----------



## Hoc (Apr 13, 2006)

shagnut said:
			
		

> I thought the couple from Germany were going to barf. I had no idea that their food tasts would not include peanut butter.



And yet, they probably loved that Nutella garbage.


----------



## falmouth3 (Apr 13, 2006)

Hoc, The same thought came to my mind.  Nutella is horrible.

I'll often pack granola bars.  Once I had an American cheese sandwich with me.  I just came back from a business trip today and I bought a sandwich in the airport.  It's a good thing that I ate half of it before getting on the plane because we were packed in so tightly that I couldn't even get to my stuff under the seat in front of me.  It's a disgrace that the seats are even more close together than ever and the people in the row in front decided to recline their seats.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Apr 14, 2006)

I hadn't thought about the peanut allergy issue, but it is a big one. As a teacher in pre-k I had a brother one year and his sister the next and they were dangerously, as in could die, from peanut butter. So if you do take peanut butter, it would probably be good to take wipes and wipe your hands after eating and the tray etc, because even touching it can cause some people to go into anaphylatic shock.
Liz


----------



## debraxh (Apr 16, 2006)

JeffV said:
			
		

> Don't judge all Germans by that couple. They were probably food snobs, many Germans love peanut butter.  One of my son's little friends always asked for it when she came to our house to visit.



When I visited Germany for business years ago, the one thing they requested me to bring was Jif or Skippy peanut butter.  They couldn't get it there and absolutely loved it!

We just returned from a trip that involved 5 and 6 hour flights and only "food for purchase".  For the early morning outbound flight we took muffins to eat at the airport while waiting to board, and sandwiches from home to eat during the flight kept cool by a couple of frozen bottles of water.  

The return flight was later so we had a large brunch before leaving the resort, then ate fast food at the airport about a half hour before boarding.  

Worked out better for us than buying a $5 box of snacks on the plane.


----------



## camachinist (Apr 17, 2006)

I flew about 50K miles last month and didn't bring anything more than a healthy trail mix and bottle of water. That's what airline lounges and upgrades are for 

When I fly internationally (did that twice last month), I order vegetarian or Indian vegetarian meals. It's nice to eat light; I find I sleep better on the plane and have more energy to run for the gate 

Pat


----------



## JudyS (Apr 17, 2006)

I like to bring the South Beach high-protein cereal bars, nuts, sometimes a piece of fruit, and most importantly a bottle of water.

I second the idea to be careful with the peanut butter.  Some people are allergic enough that just sitting next to someone eating peanut butter could trigger a reaction.   

Also, I really wouldn't like it if people had strong-smelling food on a plane.


----------



## JillChang (Apr 17, 2006)

Flying Air Canada most of the time, they still sell some decent sandwiches for $5.00  

For breakfast once I got a Harvey's breakfast sandwitch which was really hot and tasty (=fatty).  Last week coming back from SFO, I bought a cold grill chicken sandwich during flight, but it was on a decent foccacia bread.  The poor guy next to me at first didn't want one, but after I open my sandwich, he couldn't help it but order one as well  

But the best food is still free food  For Canadian depature flying AC, I always get into the Maple Leaf lounge (courtesy of my AmEx) and stuff myself with food and booze before I board, then I just sleep off the flight  

But hey, I am flying AA during Xmas, and I guess from these posts, I shouldn't expect anything decent to purchase from AA.  So I guess I am looking for ideas here too!


----------



## bigrick (Apr 19, 2006)

The best sandwich we ever took on a plane was a Ferdi's Special Po' Boy from Mother's in NOLA.  We had it cut into fourths so we could each have 2 sections.  Great idea, but the flight was long enough that next time we'll get 2 whole sandwiches just for the flight!


----------



## ladycody (Apr 19, 2006)

I've got a small soft sided cooler that I use when traveling.  It has two sections so I put dry stuff (Wheat thins, 2 reg muffins, lc muffin, nip size bottle of sf syrup, napkins, wipes) in the small section.  In the larger section, I'll put celery, whipped chive cream cheese, sliced apples, a small baggie of sliced cheddar, grapes, and a container each of boneless bbq chicken (walmart or kfc) and regular cut up grilled chicken or hot wings. I'll usually stick in a smallish frozen bottle of water (well 2/3 frozen) to act as an ice pack...and as the ice melts...it offers refreshment in the form of drinkable cold water.  I eat low-carb and this stash takes care of myself as well as kids and hubby.  I pack everything except the chicken in ziplocs so more can fit.  None of it is _excessively_ stinky...and the chicken is good hot or cold...so it's well received when hunger sets in.


----------



## Kelsie (Apr 19, 2006)

We always bring, turkey, ham and cheese subs.


----------



## Hoc (Apr 19, 2006)

bigrick said:
			
		

> The best sandwich we ever took on a plane was a Ferdi's Special Po' Boy from Mother's in NOLA.



That would definitely be worth the stares.  Or, even better, a Ralph's (which, thanks to Big Frank, I tried.  It's a Ferdi's Special with Cheese).


----------



## Luanne (Apr 19, 2006)

Okay, I'm getting to the airport tomorrow morning at 5:30 a.m.  Doubt I'll be able to stop anywhere on the way to get anything.  It looks like I'll be at the mercy of either the airport or United.  However, United's purchase breakfast meal hasn't been too bad the last few times I've flown.  Good cheese, crackers, yogurt, fruit.


----------



## JBRES1 (Apr 19, 2006)

We have a tradition of bringing those chocolate milk chugs, string cheese, granola bars, and bananna's on all of our family trips.
Last month we had a stop over in Salt Lake City where we    were able to get some stickey buns for the next flight.
The sweet smell of the stickey buns filled the cabin as we passed thru. The flight attendant stopped me and asked where we got them.
Sure was a nice treat for our next flight, but the stickey buns caused some stickey fingers.
Jim Breslin


----------



## bigrick (Apr 20, 2006)

Hoc said:
			
		

> ... even better, a Ralph's (which, thanks to Big Frank, I tried.  It's a Ferdi's Special with Cheese).



We'll be there again in October this year (hurricanes permitting!).  I'll definitely give it a try since both you and BigFrank like it.  Maybe we'll even get one of each for the ride home!


----------



## debraxh (Apr 20, 2006)

Luanne said:
			
		

> Okay, I'm getting to the airport tomorrow morning at 5:30 a.m.  Doubt I'll be able to stop anywhere on the way to get anything.  It looks like I'll be at the mercy of either the airport or United.  However, United's purchase breakfast meal hasn't been too bad the last few times I've flown.  Good cheese, crackers, yogurt, fruit.



We were told to be at the airport at 5:30 but the United counter did not open until 7am.  Hope you don't (or didn't?) have the same problem. Lot's of sleepy, crabby people waiting in line, including me


----------



## labguides (Apr 20, 2006)

Which airport did the United desk not open until 7AM?

We are flying out of LAX on Saturday -- and were told to be at airport 90 minutes prior to flight which leaves at 7:45AM. We will be very unhappy if we are ready to check luggage at 6:15-6:30 and find that the United desk does not open until 7AM.


----------



## debraxh (Apr 20, 2006)

labguides said:
			
		

> Which airport did the United desk not open until 7AM?
> 
> We are flying out of LAX on Saturday -- and were told to be at airport 90 minutes prior to flight which leaves at 7:45AM. We will be very unhappy if we are ready to check luggage at 6:15-6:30 and find that the United desk does not open until 7AM.



SFO 

Next time I will call the airline directly at the airport to see what time the counter opens for check-in.  Luckily I didn't quite believe the person I spoke with and we didn't arrive till almost 6:30.


----------



## Kathleen (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi all, 

I never travel without food. I won't even go to the grocery store without toting a granola bar and something to drink. I think that I may have starved to death in a previous life. 

I always pack food for the airport and flight. Granola bars, peanuts and wheat thins are a must. I bring cereal,fruit and muffins for mornings. I do  wraps,cookies and chocolate bars for later in the day. I now have a small hard sided sectional carryon. I put a collapsable six pack size cooler within it. In the cooler, I use a couple of mini bottles of water that I have frozen to keep my stuff chilled. 

Kathleen


----------



## jkweber (Apr 21, 2006)

Bagels bagels bagels.  We have a grocery store that makes GREAT bagels.  We stock up on our favorite flavors the night before, and eat them on the plane along with an orange or a banana.  They aren't messy, they don't smell, they don't take up much room, and they fill you up for hours.  If you are really cheeky, you can ask the flight attendent if she will pop it in the microwave for about 30 seconds.


----------



## MarTN (Apr 21, 2006)

*Get them on sale ahead of time*

We've brought along Lunchables.  They're packaged similarly to airline food and you can find lower fat ones now.  South Beach Diet has a version for grown-ups.


----------



## Dave M (Apr 21, 2006)

debraxh said:
			
		

> We were told to be at the [SFO] airport at 5:30 but the United counter did not open until 7am.


Something is askew here! UA has numerous flights that leave SFO every day before 7:00 a.m. Examples: 6:00 to LAX, 6:40 to Orange County, 6:00 to Denver, 6:10 to Chicago, 6:05 to Boston, 6:30 to Washington, DC. There are more. 

I take the early Boston flight often enough to know that UA's SFO check-in counters are normally a hub of significant activity even before 5:00 a.m. Although I don't get there that early, UA says its counters there open at 4:30 a.m. (confirmed on the UAL website).

If however, you are referring to the counter at the departure gate, they are normally open (for UA) an hour ahead of scheduled departure. But that varies.


----------



## debraxh (Apr 21, 2006)

Dave M said:
			
		

> Something is askew here! UA has numerous flights that leave SFO every day before 7:00 a.m. Examples: 6:00 to LAX, 6:40 to Orange County, 6:00 to Denver, 6:10 to Chicago, 6:05 to Boston, 6:30 to Washington, DC. There are more.
> 
> I take the early Boston flight often enough to know that UA's SFO check-in counters are normally a hub of significant activity even before 5:00 a.m. Although I don't get there that early, UA says its counters there open at 4:30 a.m. (confirmed on the UAL website).
> 
> If however, you are referring to the counter at the departure gate, they are normally open (for UA) an hour ahead of scheduled departure. But that varies.



This was at the ticket counter check-in (before security-not at the gate) in the international terminal at SFO on Saturday morning 4/8.  We arrived just before 6:30am and there were about 10 families in line fuming because they had been there about an hour and the counter did not open until 7.

Perhaps the times in the domestic terminal are different, or the posted info is wrong, because believe me -- I was there and it was not open.


----------



## catwgirl (Apr 21, 2006)

I like those little snack boxes on United.  When you haven't had time to get anything else, those litte snacks hit the spot!


----------



## KarenLK (Apr 22, 2006)

I am having issues with the notations from American that FOOD FOR PURCHASE is available on a flight. Then, once you are on the plane, they look at you like you are crazed! I have learned my lesson -- never count on anything the airline says, verbally or in print.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 24, 2006)

debraxh said:
			
		

> We were told to be at the airport at 5:30 but the United counter did not open until 7am.  Hope you don't (or didn't?) have the same problem. Lot's of sleepy, crabby people waiting in line, including me



Huh?  That's never been my experience.  I arrived at the Oakland airport at about 5:30 - 5:45 a.m.  I already had my boarding pass, so I checked my baggage using the kiosk.  All counters were open, no problems.


----------

